# Recommendations for a business policy?



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi All, Im in the hunt for a new business insurance policy. Does anybody have a company worth mentioning on here. Please send PM if this borders on the no no promoting businesses issue.
Many thanks in advance:thumb:


----------

